# re visit



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there

I havent been on for a while, been really busy organising our move over, as a few of you know i am moving out to Javea in March, I recently came over to visit the school and have a good look around the area, and we loved it, we are coming out again in feb so that the boys can have a full day in the school to get a feel for how it will be for them, i will also be looking for a long term let while i am there, im just wondering if any of you would know where the local police station is and the town hall is, just so i know where we need to go to get our residencia and padron when we finally make the move in March, thankyou once again for any help in advance.

sian.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I havent been on for a while, been really busy organising our move over, as a few of you know i am moving out to Javea in March, I recently came over to visit the school and have a good look around the area, and we loved it, we are coming out again in feb so that the boys can have a full day in the school to get a feel for how it will be for them, i will also be looking for a long term let while i am there, im just wondering if any of you would know where the local police station is and the town hall is, just so i know where we need to go to get our residencia and padron when we finally make the move in March, thankyou once again for any help in advance.
> 
> sian.


hello again!!



your NIEs & resident certs might as well be done all at once after you have got an address - 1 trip, 1 fee - you need to go to the oficina de extranjeros in Denia- this link will give you the address

for your padron you need to go to the 'old town' or 'pueblo' in Jávea - but again, you can't deal with that until you have an address

I recently went to do some padron-type paperwork with a spanish lawyer friend of mine - the office had moved since last time either of us had been there (not that long before) & we ended up having to ask at the casa de cultura (near the mercado & the church) for directions  - it seems to move fairly often


the local police station is near the underground car park where the thursday mercadillo is held - not sure why you need that though


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for your reply, we thought we had to get the residencia from the local police station, but thanks for clearing that up for me, when i came over to visit in november, we rented a lovely villa, and the man that owns it said we could rent it from him from march till may, which will give us a chance to have a good look around for our own long term let, so would we need to get the residencia whilst we were living there or leave it until we have moved into our own rented villa ?
sian


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, we thought we had to get the residencia from the local police station, but thanks for clearing that up for me, when i came over to visit in november, we rented a lovely villa, and the man that owns it said we could rent it from him from march till may, which will give us a chance to have a good look around for our own long term let, so would we need to get the residencia whilst we were living there or leave it until we have moved into our own rented villa ?
> sian


I can't remember what you decided about school, but if it's state school you'll need to get that sorted to get them into school - you are supposed to sign the resident list within/after 90 days regardless

be wary about a let ending in May - it can be near impossible to get a long term let at that time of year - one family with 3 kids who I know were in that position last year & ended up going back to the UK for the summer until they could get a long term let again from September

by all means take it if that's what you want - but move as quickly as you can before May


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I can't remember what you decided about school, but if it's state school you'll need to get that sorted to get them into school - you are supposed to sign the resident list within/after 90 days regardless
> 
> be wary about a let ending in May - it can be near impossible to get a long term let at that time of year - one family with 3 kids who I know were in that position last year & ended up going back to the UK for the summer until they could get a long term let again from September
> 
> by all means take it if that's what you want - but move as quickly as you can before May


We are putting the children into xic which they are due to start in march, i will definatley take your advice on looking for a long term rent as soon as, that is one of the other reasons i was coming over for in feb was to have a good look at a few and hopefully find one for us, and have it all ready for the move in march,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> We are putting the children into xic which they are due to start in march, i will definatley take your advice on looking for a long term rent as soon as, that is one of the other reasons i was coming over for in feb was to have a good look at a few and hopefully find one for us, and have it all ready for the move in march,


while not condoning not getting your paperwork in order ASAP, from what I know of XIC they won't care about any legalities as long as you pay the fees on time


¡suerte!


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> while not condoning not getting your paperwork in order ASAP, from what I know of XIC they won't care about any legalities as long as you pay the fees on time
> 
> 
> ¡suerte!


HAHA... i did get that kind of impression when we visited the school in november ... im getting so nervous about the move now, and i really dont want to stress over it, i dont know if it is because my husband is out in iraq and im trying to plan the move and get everything in order on my own with 5 kids in tow, i just want to get everything right.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Definatley try and get your rental sorted in Feb for the standard 11 month contract, as xabia says you will have trouble finding a long let in May and it will cost you a lot more. Also the children (and you) will almost certainly not want to move again after two months - we had enough trouble thinking about it after a year! Then at least you've got somewhere to live sorted and the other things are much easier to sort out once you get here. Look for somewhere with decent heating or a big log fire (wood is currently working our cheaper than gas) and make sure you see it at several times of day. Winter sun is a problem in Javea as we have a few hills around you might of noticed! So try and view at least morning and afternoon so you know you're not in the dark all day. Your washing won't dry and the house will be damp if there's no sun!
Hope this helps


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> Definatley try and get your rental sorted in Feb for the standard 11 month contract, as xabia says you will have trouble finding a long let in May and it will cost you a lot more. Also the children (and you) will almost certainly not want to move again after two months - we had enough trouble thinking about it after a year! Then at least you've got somewhere to live sorted and the other things are much easier to sort out once you get here. Look for somewhere with decent heating or a big log fire (wood is currently working our cheaper than gas) and make sure you see it at several times of day. Winter sun is a problem in Javea as we have a few hills around you might of noticed! So try and view at least morning and afternoon so you know you're not in the dark all day. Your washing won't dry and the house will be damp if there's no sun!
> Hope this helps


Dead right, some friends of mine bought a house here halfway down the valley, in June, and didn't realise they wouldn't get any sun from October till March! Take a compass with you - and ask the neighbours.


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thankyou so much for the advice, i will definatley take into account the points you have raised, i have today been speaking to a property agent who has set up some viewings for me for when i come out in feb, i am determined to leave with a property this visit, it is a big change for the children and the more i thought about renting this villa till may the more i thought its not going to be fair on the children, i want the move to be as stress free for them as i can make, and having them move house twice in a few months isnt good for them, thankyou once again for all your advice 
sian


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

No worries, drop us a line and we'll try and meet up this time!! We've used a couple of agents and you may have found them already, pm me if you want some details xx


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> No worries, drop us a line and we'll try and meet up this time!! We've used a couple of agents and you may have found them already, pm me if you want some details xx


Hi there, yeah will definatley have to meet up, i have found a brilliant estate agent and she has been so helpful, she herself is an expat so she understands what it is like, we have seen a lovely town house that im going to go and look at when im over, feeling really positive about the whole thing x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi there, yeah will definatley have to meet up, i have found a brilliant estate agent and she has been so helpful, she herself is an expat so she understands what it is like, we have seen a lovely town house that im going to go and look at when im over, feeling really positive about the whole thing x


try these Westbeck International: Holiday Villas and Apartments Rentals in Javea - expats too - they do long & short term lets

I've known them 7 years & they've been in business here all that time - so many expat 'agents' around here are what my dad would call 'fly by night' and have no clue

I rent through them - they are the only agent I would use here


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> try these Westbeck International: Holiday Villas and Apartments Rentals in Javea - expats too - they do long & short term lets
> 
> I've known them 7 years & they've been in business here all that time - so many expat 'agents' around here are what my dad would call 'fly by night' and have no clue
> 
> I rent through them - they are the only agent I would use here


Hiya thanks for that, always good to have a few options, and always good to have someone who has worked with them before, thanks for the advice x


----------

